# NASA's Spirit Rover Completes Mission on Mars



## Bow (May 26, 2011)

And to think what started in 2004 as a 3 month mission.  Amazing how long it lasted.
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2011-160


----------



## micropage7 (May 26, 2011)

yeah and we just take another step to get a long journey to the mars
maybe someday we gonna hit startrek era


----------



## kciaccio (May 26, 2011)

Bow said:


> And to think what started in 2004 as a 3 month mission.  Amazing how long it lasted.
> http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2011-160



Agreed. Lets hope our era of American over achievement does not end with the Obama administration.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2011)

Spirit Rover

...like a Boss.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ...like a Boss



you called? 

I completely forgot about the rover, i thought they had some technical troubles and it failed the mission


----------



## cheesy999 (May 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> i thought they had some technical troubles and it failed the mission



spirit got stuck in the dirt in 2007, but still works, the other one works fine


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 26, 2011)

Yeah it couldn't move anymore but still take images and do soil samples and such afaik. The point is they both went above and beyond expectations and not just the time lasted.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 2, 2011)

Was this the one that visited all of those craters and on its way to a mega-crater, or is it the one that's nearly died 8 times already? I get the two confused


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 2, 2011)

Spirit - Got stuck and is currently being treated as dead.
Opportunity - Still rolling strong.  Engineering something with a budget that could choke a horse should dang well produce that kind of reliability.

Updates from the JPL: http://marsrover.nasa.gov/mission/status.html.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 3, 2011)

i heard about that, thanks.


----------

